
Play Store forbids apps from making reference to Covid-19 - boffinism
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2020/04/google-play-updates-and-information.html
======
boffinism
> ...we are currently only approving apps that reference COVID-19 or related
> terms in their store listing if the app is published, commissioned, or
> authorized by an official government entity or public health organization,
> and the app does not contain any monetization mechanisms such as ads, in-app
> products, or in-app donations. This includes references in places such as
> the app title, description, release notes, or screenshots.

